

Show HN: A simple concert calendar me and eneve made - par
http://musicbar.fm/

======
cpher
Well done! But after viewing the Chicago events it made me realize how old and
out-of-touch I am (I have two little kids at home). I think I recognized 4-5
bands out of 100 in Chicago! Maybe I need to take my wife out more! If I were
single this would be a great tool for finding out what's happening in Chicago
--easier than metromix by far.

------
iamdave
I saw your post in the Austin, Texas subreddit. Nicely done actually having a
respectable list of venues, clearly some homework went into this.

How are you getting event data? Is it being pulled in via outside sources, or
are these being entered by hand?

~~~
par
This idea is actually spun-off from something I did that was much larger, so a
lot of the heavy lifting had already been thought through. Most of the data
comes from outside sources (last.fm and local sources). Thanks!

------
whichdan
I like this a lot, including the color scheme. The only issue I see is events
getting cut off if the text is too long - maybe you could expand the box if
your mouse hovers for a few seconds?

------
eneve
how do people feel about the electric color scheme?

~~~
samdalton
Colour scheme is awesome!

I think its use is somewhat limited until there's search by genre however,
when compared to last.fm events at least. With so many bands around it's hard
to think of one to search to see if they've got any gigs on.

